
Cashing Out vs. Cashing In - perflexive
https://www.perflexive.com/blog/cashing-out-vs-cashing-in/
======
perflexive
Hi! Author here. Long time lurker, first time poster.

I wouldn't consider myself a particularly strong writer so any feedback you
might have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

~~~
dang
Some users flagged this post, maybe because on first look it sounded like some
kind of scam. But it's legit and there's an interesting insight in it.

To make it better material for HN, you might want to go into more depth. In
any case, welcome to non-lurking!

